# How to get rid of dandruff in the mane and tail



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If it's the waxy dander it's there to protect the horse against the elements.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, there seems to be an excess of just dry dander, much more than all of the other horses I've had.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Just like us, their skin also gets dry during the winter. You could use leave in conditioner or MTG. You don't need to wash before or after.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I was also going to suggest conditioner, I often use it on my horse's mane and tail in the winter. Just work it in, base to ends, and leave it. No water required!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

We use leave in conditioner with a bit of cholorhexiderm solution in it, I also use this same mixture on suspect spots that might become rain rot.


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

My vet suggested betadine and water (50/50). Put it on and let it dry. Do not rinse. I have tried everything, but nothing has made a difference like this. Good luck!


----------

